# Bluetooth TB-100T3



## gunslinger1964 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have this blue tooth over head the, speaker volume is super great, but the mic gain is really low is there a way to incress mic gain on this model of bluetooth with out eating the mic ?


Thanks


----------

